# Pencil Poo



## hmeems (Dec 12, 2004)

Does anyone else have what I call pencil Poo? When I have a bowl movement, it is a toilet full of little poos the size of pencils. Now I know my colon is not THAT skinny!!!


----------



## 18141 (Jun 12, 2005)

You need to clarify the length of time this has been happening. Once in a while would not be of concern. All the time for length of time might mean problems of constriction of some sort. Lassie


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i get that too ive been told its quite normal


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Happens to me too sometimes. I go to an IBS xpert and she says its "normal" for IBS. My theory (which flux will dispute) is that our bowels are having spasms which is making the colon compress.If this is a new and different symptom for you it would probably be a good thing to run it by your dr. Otherwise I wouldnt be overly concerned.


----------



## hmeems (Dec 12, 2004)

I actually found a site that said it could be several things. A polyp narrowing your colon, a collapse at either end of your transverse colon or NORMAL for a person with IBS. I am having a scope Monday, so hopefully we will find out which one it is. At least now I know I am not the only one in the world with "pencil poo".







Thanks...Debi


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I have this everyday and have had for sometime now. It's like a million little poops the size of pencils. This is why I get so freaked out because of this reason and the pains I get in my back and in my upper GI area under my rib cage. It scares me and causes me such concern!!!!


----------



## 19762 (Apr 15, 2005)

hi sickofbeingsick22- i have had your symptoms too-pain for maybe 11 yrs on right side- bowels shapes-etc-had colonoscopy last Oct w/an excellent Dr- thank g-d all was normal (i had a polyp-but it was OK) he then said ibs can do a myriad of things to you. i'm a worrier aboutEVERYTHING too- have a great hubby-family-dogs-house-the whole 9 yds. but i have acute anxiety disorder- on paxil cr for it & ibs is part of my life too. i just give in- keep imodium always available & try to think positive. if it's a bad day- it's a bad day. no one has good days all the time- so chill & don't worry-ther's plenty of us here on this bb w/all these symptoms. feel better!


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Thanks Maxshotshotzie. I am have really good days and really bad days and ok days. I try really hard not to get so down about my symptoms. I will have bad back pains, rib pain, chest pain, cramps in my stomach, bad gas, constipation and explosive diahrrea. I also get fatigued and then I get depressed. It's just a cycle. Soemtimes I can convince myself that it's just IBS but then sometimes I'm convinced that it's stomach cancer, lung cancer (cause I'm 30 and I smoke....trying to quit) or some other sinnister disease. It's just awful you know!!!


----------



## 19762 (Apr 15, 2005)

know how you feel-i'm a "cancerphobic"! (sp?) my mom died from cancer as did most of her family & right now i'm going thru serious pain from an auto accident-i have acute panic disorder & the ibs-d. going to my job 2X a wk is tough! i like working but sometimes getting out of the bathroom is impossible. have a really understanding boss luckily & very supportive family. take care of my hubby's mom too who lives w/us in her own apt attached to our house. she has dimentia & that's so stressful for me- so i think that adds to the mix. also have 4 very spoiled dogs & sometimes a madhouse. so like i said- i think i'm dying sometimes, feel like cr-p many days but keep chugging along. i had lost like 25 lbs (i'm small to begin with) but managed to put bk 15 lbs. so hang in there & think positive!


----------



## hmeems (Dec 12, 2004)

Totally understand the "cancerphobia". I think IBS runs hand in hand with several different diseases. One being obcessive compulsive disorder which causes us IBSers to think every new symptom is the big "C". My family also has had a very high rate of cancer deaths, as a matter of fact I cannot think of anyone who has passed in my family that it was NOT from the big "C". Just hang in there and try not to obcess.







Debi


----------



## gerribol (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes I have this too. It always follows a bad day of pain and bloating and occurs with incomplete evacuation. On the few days when I pass 1 normal formed poo it has been preceeded by a relatively gas free day. I am trying to make my poo normal by ingesting calacium but each day seems to bring a different scenario.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh bless - thank god I'm not alone - and I'm an old bag of 42 - I've been a "diseaseaphobic" since I was a teenager at Boarding School (enough to drive the sanest to the brink of total insanity!!). Its wierd isn't it - kind of sod's law - particularly when I've had a period of feeling really quite well - another little symptom pops along and I start to freak. My latest is bad aches and pains in my buttocks and upper thighs - now its "oh god I've got Multiple Sclerosis" but I've "had" them all. The inexcusable thing is that my dear old Dad is hale and hearty at nearly 82, my Mum the same at 76 and there is NO history of cancer at all in either side of my family. I must be totally self-obsessed or summat. Yet, I'm quite an upbeat sort of gal and quite a chilled out mum (yes, even with teenagers) and have quite a stressful job. Its just brill to hear others too, I can really relate to Chris (sick of being sick or whatever your called), what you say really seems to strike a chord.As to the pencil poos - yes, been there, got the T-shirt. I've had "two tone" clay coloured, almost sand-like in consistency, rabbit pellets - you name it.Sometimes you have to laugh at yourself don't you.Have a good w/e everyoneSue


----------



## 19762 (Apr 15, 2005)

suev-I love the way you write-I am in the U.S. & would love to come to England one day (if I ever feel better!) I too take care of a family (hubby, 22 yr old son & 4 dogs!), hold a job & do it meticuously. But inside I'm a wreck! But just wanted to tell you-you write beautifully...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Max - nice to be appreciated (particularly in the midst of a stressful school holidays - just had lunch and its 5.00pm)!!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI , yes I too have pencil size poo. Weird you get all cramped up and out comes this pencil size cr--. Never under estimate the IBS shaped poo.







I will take any shape and form over just unexspected water.


----------



## 21154 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hello all. This is my first post here and I have to say after reading this thread I feel right at home!My name is Rupert, I'm a 31 year old male and I too suffer from almost everything that has been mentioned in the above post. You have no idea how relieved and comforted I was to read these post to find out that I'm not the only one suffering through this stuff!Misery loves company they say, so expect to see me around these boards a lot!I hope you all feel better and have a great weekend!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

WELCOME RUPERT! You are not alone here. I have only been on here about 2 weeks and my gosh has it helped me







Have a good weekendKat


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Rupert - you are not wrong here (your quote about Misery) but I think on the whole we are quite a cheery bunch all things (expecially BM's) considering. Welcome anyway, dead excited as its supposed to be the hottest day of the year in sun-drenched Manchester tomoz - probably p**s with rain now when I've about 150 kids on my hands!!


----------



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

I describe my BM's as "poo"pourrisome mornings i will have a great super normal poo, then an hour later i will need to go again and it will be mushy and loose... then in the afternoon i will need to go and all i can get out are little pellets... so gross to describe but it's the truthand on occassion i will have narrow looking stools, like my colon was giving them a hug on their way out... suffering from IBS means nothing is "normal"


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

Poo-pourri... ROFLMAO.Yes - Poopourri here...Pencils, mud, stones, water, pellets, torpedos, nice big turds on a good day... Never the same...Although if I eat fiber or oatmeal I can count on mud... And my 2nd and 3rd poo are always mushy.. The first one is a "####" shoot... sometimes firm sometimes muddy...I don't think you have cancer... I think you have IBS pencil poo.... The internet always talks about pencil poo being bad.. but even when I was "normal" (ibs free) I'd get pencil poo from time to time.Roo


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Perhaps we could start an art gallery of all the many and exciting variety of things we expel!! Sorry, for total lack of taste but you gorra laf!!Sue


----------



## 18684 (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi all,I'm an old member, but haven't been on in awhile. IBS got better, but now back. I've been getting the pencil poos for the last two weeks--been nervous and have a hemmie (right at the anus opening) that's been bothering me. Is the pencil poo always from cramping of the colon or could it have something to do with the hemorrhoid being at the opening.I started taking a capsule of citrucel to keep the stools soft, but could fiber cause the poo to be loose and skinny. Been really nervous about this--haven't had colonoscopy yet but did have a PET scan for another reason and it was OK--no cancer.Any help will be appreciated.TKC


----------

